# Hordenamen für meine Geschichte



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. August 2009)

Ave.

Ich habe mir eine Geschichte zusammengereimt (seit 3 Jahren O.o), aber es fehlen mir noch unzälige Namen für die Nebencharaktere
und so weiter...

Da das Buffed.de Forum zumindest sehr lebhaft ist habe ich mich für dieses entschieden. Warum nehme ich keinen Namensgenerator?
Weil ich möchte dass die Namen dem Charakter der einzelnen Figuren entspricht. Desweiteren verwende ich keine Lokalisierungen, d.h.:

Dalar Dawnweaver heißt nicht Dalar Morgenweber!

Beispiele: 

Ein Untoter Erzmagier der nicht viel von den politischen Zwisten Azeroths hält und sich eher in der Scherbenwelt auf die Jagd nach
Kael´Thas begibt = Erikk Foster 

Ein mächtiger Schatten, eine Art Gegenstück zu den Naruu = Xargoth

Eine Nachtelfenpriesterin, die offen für alles ist und mit Bogen wie Sarkasmus umzugehen versteht = Areena

Der Hauptcharakter wird (oh mein Gott!) ein Untoter Priester Namens "Shadoweye" sein. Ich weiß es klingt blöd, allerdings
hat dies seinen Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So was fehlt? Shadoweye wird als Gedankenleser viel in der Gesellschaft der Verlassenen anecken, vor allem bei den Todespirschern.
Genauso verabscheut er Hexenmeister für ihren Spaß am Morden. Daher werde ich einige Namen für Untote Hexer und vor allem
Schurken brauchen. 

Zuerst der "Erzfeind" Shadoweyes:

Er ist einer der angesehendsten Todespirscher und wird mit Shadoweye um den Titel "Champion der Bansheekönigin" wetteifern. Er 
hält nicht viel von Shadoweye, da dieser immer zögert, wenn er töten soll. Ebenso ahnt er früh was mein Hauptcharakter im Schilde führt.

Er ist intelligent, Eitel und Eifersüchtig. Mordlust und Raffinesse zeichnen ihn aus. Was wäre da ein passender Name? Nr.1 (Eingeloggt: Racherus Nachtblut)

Der nächste Todespirscher ist ein fauler Hund der nicht im Traum daran denkt seiner Pflicht nachzukommen. Dennoch ist er ein
gnadenloser und ausgezeichneter Kämpfer. Nr.2 (Eingeloggt: Zerjo)

Ein Ork-Krieger der mit einigen anderen Mitgliedern der Horde Kalimdors als Abgesandter zu den Verlassenen kommt um das junge
Bündnis zu stärken. Er ist eher ruhig und besonnen, wägt ab. Sehr lojal (wie alle Orks?) und ein verdammt guter Kämpfer (aber nie
mit der Axt). Nr.3 (Eingeloggt: La´Dosh)

Wenn ich gerade daran denke: Im Eingang zu HDW steht ein Jünger von Nasralex. Welchen Namen kann man dem geben? Bei Tauren habe
ich nie einen Durchblick. Nr.4 (Eingeloggt: Romus Steppenwind)

Desweiteren kommen 3 Trollbrüder in der Geschichte vor (sie ist recht lang). Die Zwillinge hatte ich bisher nur "Sun´ek und Sek´un" getauft.
Ein Name für einen älteren Bruder habe ich nicht gefunden. Sie sind alle sehr stolz darauf Trolle zu sein und haben vor die Klinge Trolltöter
zu stehlen. alle werfen sie Speere nach Tradition der Darkspeere. Nr. 5,6 und 7 (Eingeloggt: Sun´ek, Sek´un, Nummer 7 noch offen)

Die Ranghöchste Nachtelfenoffizierin der Silverwinger Schildwachen. Sie ist Adelig und misstrauisch gegenüber Fremden. Vor allem wenn
sie Untot sind... Nr. 8 (Eingeloggt: Karen Silverwing)

Eine alte Dämonin der Eredar. Sie bewacht eine der wichtigsten Machtquellen der Brennenden Legion. Was sie auszeichnet: Sie hat seit mehr
als 10.000 Jahren nicht geblinzelt um die Gefangenen nicht aus den Augen zu lassen... Nr.9 (Eingeloggt: Zazjera Augenrot)

Wem noch ein guter Name für einen Ork-Schamanen einfällt, der in der Arena sehr erfolgreich ist (nein, nicht Unbreakable!!!! XD) darf auch 
etwas sagen^^ Nr.10 (Eingeloggt: Dashkar Blitzruf )

So das wäre es (für´s erste). Frage mich ob sich das einer durchliest. Bin offen für alles.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## dragon1 (10. August 2009)

Bei den Tauren ist der Vorname entweder eine "einfacher" Name, wie Caine, Nashgot, Grimtok, oder ein Name, der ihm wegen einem Ereigniss verliehen wurde, z.b Schmetterfaust, Pumapranke, Falkenauge, auf inidianerart halt.

Bei den "Negativen" Charakteren seh ich namen mit "Z" "R" "Sch" als passend an, wie z.b Razjok Schikrao Graschjz, kann sein dass ich damit aber alleine der meinung bin.

Bei den Trollen sind deine Namen ganz passend, der 3te sollte im selben Stil heissen.

Die Elfin...Nashiara Morgenklinge? 

Ork Schamane...Ruk Blitzaxt, Dashkar Flammenruf?

Zu den anderen hab ich keine ideen.
Das alles waren nur anregungen, keine direkten namen


----------



## Cysiaron (10. August 2009)

deinen ork-krieger solltest du überarbeiten.
orks sind nur solange loyal, solange man ihnen ein feindbild gibt.
ruhig und besonnen... das passt gerade bei kriegern nicht (nichtmal bei tanks) 

die namensgebung fällt dort schon leichter aus, da orks sich an helden und monstertötern halten. 
"grom" mit zusatz ergibt nen schönen namen  (aber bitte nicht "Gromshak... dat ist mein name)
als nachsilben gibt es "uz" "ark" "zar" "rak"  ... 
all diese endungen bedeuten "schlächter" zumindest in der grundform. 
DrakUZ = Drachenkopfspalter
Drakark = Drachenschneider
Drakzar = Darachenreißer
Drakrak = Drachenbeißer


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. August 2009)

Es gibt durchaus ruhige Orks, wobei Eitrigg ein Beispiel wäre. Er braucht die
Seelenruhe um diese Rolle einnehmen zu können, daher wird er auch weiterhin
so bleiben.

Danke an euch beide für die Tipps, werde mal sehen. Dashkar Blitzruf wird
für den Gladiator - Nr.10 - eingeloggt. 

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Also ich würde folgende Namen verwenden
1. Raxechrus Nachtschleicher? Xeravas Scharfdolch? Alter Knochensack? ( okay das letzte nicht wirklich ernstnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2.Zerjorus ( ohne Titel, wegen keiner großen Ehre)
3. Rumkar Scharfklinge? 
4.Romus Steppenwind? 
5. Mog'jin? Srac'ek?
8.Samantha Nachtwind?
9. Zazjera Blutherz?


Sund aber nur ein paar Vorschläge, wenn du mehr möchtest, schreib mir ne PN,ja?


----------



## Firechaos (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte für Nr.3 einen Namen,Stryke,hatt keinen beinamen^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Oktober 2009)

@ Soladra und Firechaos:

Gute Vorschläge, ich logge Heute oder Morgen dann noch ein paar Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du die Geschichte hast, will ich sie lesen^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Oktober 2009)

Mom ich setzte gleich den Link rein^^

Mache mich gleich an Kapitel 4. Dabei ist noch keiner meiner Charaktere drin vorgekommen! *Chaos*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe einen alten Thread dafür "Recycelt" und meine alten Posts umeditiert. Zumindest fast alle.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=39062

Wem´s Gefällt!


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Firechaos schrieb:


> Ich hätte für Nr.3 einen Namen,Stryke,hatt keinen beinamen^^




Ha Ha, die Orks gelesen, was?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Oktober 2009)

Stryke passt irgendwie nicht zu einem Orc. Zumindest nich in Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Es ist so unglaublich genial, wie ich es von dir erwartet hab^^
Ganz ehrlich, ich freu mich schon^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit Rashkur?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Oktober 2009)

Rashkur klingt schon besser... ach ich weiß nicht. Es muss ein Name sein der leicht
klingt, also nicht unbedingt etwas ausgefallenes. Aber irgendewie warte ich auf das
*ja, das ist es!*

habe mal etwas für diesen Ork eingesetzt. Aber es darf noch daran gearbeitet werden!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

"Schwester, die Spritzte!"
"Hier, Herr Doktor!"
"Puls?"
"Puls ist wieder da! Das Adrenalin schlägt an!"
(zu vie Scrubs geguckt letztens...)

So der Thread ist gerezzt. Wieso? Weil ich, vor allem wegen meines Tavernenthreads, 
http://www.buffed.de...mmernden-naaru/ , viel an der Geschichte gefeilt habe. 
Es kamen Nebencharaktere dazu, die das Bild abrunden sollen und auch den unspektakulären Teilen der Geschichte 
Leben einhauchen sollen.

Ein Untoter Ritter, mit einer Schar von Männern die dem Ruf Lordaerons gefolgt waren, um gegen die Geißel zu
kämpfen. Aus Stromgard einst in den Norden gezogen, sind sie letztenendes gestorben. Von den vielen Gefolgsleuten
sind dem alten Adligen nurnoch 7 Mitstreiter geblieben. Im Tot noch immer so treu wie im Leben, spricht das korrekte
Verhalten der Soldaten für ihren Anführer. Der braucht einen Namen.

Nr1:

Ein Troll-Hexer, der dem Vodoo so richtig verfallen ist. Er ist ein wenig merkwürdig, aber ansonsten kein schlechter Kerl.

Nr2: Jun´Da (eingeloggt) Aber Trollnamen sind nie schlecht, kann ich immer mal brauchen.

Eine Draenei der Aldor. Sie ist Ana... also Draenei-Priesterin. Weiß jetzt nicht wie man das schreibt^^

Nr3:

Elfennamen. Elfen! Viele! Blutelfen. Während die einen an ihrer Vergangenheit hängen, und demnach noch alte Namen 
tragen, haben sich andere dem Vergangenen abgewandt und sehen voll in die Zukunft (Seher eben). Sie haben sich
auch mit ihren Namen von der Vergangenheit verabschiedet. 

Nr4(viele!):

Das war es für´s erste, es wird noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

1. Salaladûn Todeshauch

2.Ma'jan? Ken'ju? Jun'da?

3.Emera Lichtmacht

4. Halt dich fest:


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

Der Troll ist eingeloggt, Danke. Zum adligen Ritter: Ich hätte gerne einen Namen, der rein menschlich ist. 
Nix mit tot etc. Er ist ein Adliger: Er trägt ein "von" im Namen.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

Galadrian von Dol Amroth (m)
Silmar Tôr-Elen (m)
Loredana Morgenrot (w)
Janilia Abendrot (w) (Loredanas Zwilingsschwester)
Lindoriel (Heilerin/w)
Liriel Sonnenglut (w)
Arathriel (w)
Menethiel (w)
Turiél (w)
Gil Armarth (m)
Mellorn Rabenschrei(m, wenn möglich Drudide, auch wenns vllcht schwachsinnig wirkt^^)
Lethulia (w)
Halrandir (m, wenn möglich Jäger)
Limelda Feuerlied(w)
Linodrus Dunkelgeist (m, wenn mögich Hexer)
Xerosus Nachtlied(m, wenn möglich Hexer, Limeldas wahnsinnig-sadistischer Bruder)
Hanaterus (m, wahnisinnig)

Reicht das fürs erste oder soll ich weitermachen?^^

Horscht von halbe Scheibe Toast für den Adligen^^ 

Heinrich vom Dunkelforst?
Markus vom Silbersee?
Marcel von Dagenburg?
Pepsi von Cocacola?
Thomas von Löwenstein?
Jonathan von Schattenfels?


Ich hätte noch was für die Eredardame: Asjrethula. IS Eredun und bedeutet todbeschwörend/ totmachend. Könntest aber auch als Auftragsmörderin von Kil'jaeden nehmen^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Der Drill-Sergant lobt die Rekrutin*
"Gute Arbeit, Rekrut! Aber ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du aufhören darfst!"
*Der alte Oberst kommt in einem Jeep vorbeigefahren*
"Deinen Füller in meinem Büro vergessen du hast."
*wirft dem Serganten einen Bleistift zu und fährt weiter*
*Der Sergant salutiert*
"Jawoll, sir! Vielen Dank, sir!"

Langeweile? Ja. Aber das scheint ein guter Antrieb zu sein, etwas zu machen.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

Wie viele Elfennamen brauchst du?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, Elfen gibt es langsam genug auf der Sehertreppe XD

Wenn du Namen hast kannst du sie hier bunkern. Kann auch anderen Leuten eine Hilfe sein! Solange ich einen
Namen nicht direkt einlogge, erhebe ich keinerlei Ansprüche darauf.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

ok, folgende Chars gibt es auf bestimmten realms schon,a ber ich stelle sie zur verfügung, allerdings wärs toll, wenn die geschichte erhalten bleibt, daher bitte nicht töten:
Dracxina - (Eleshami Draenei w)
Earané - (melanchonische Nachtelf-Todesritterin, die versucht, ihre Erinnerungen an ihr früheres leben zu finden und Lich unbedingt töten will)
Arandir - (Nachtelf Druide Feral m)
HAldamir ichhabauchnochkeinennachnamenweilmeinezockerinsichnichtentscheidenkann (NAchtelfWaldläufer mit weißer Wölfin "Ilva" Hat seine Familie im 2. LEgionskrieg verloren, un WEHE DIR, du erwähnst ihn als Jäger. WALDLÄUFER,KLAR?)
Ingrimmrich (Zwerg Krieger m, verfällt bei jeder noch so kleinen Gelegenheit in Blutrausch. sieht er einen Kameraden sterben, unterscheidet er nicht mehr Freund und Feind)
Ragali (Gnomin Schurke w mit grünen Rattenschwänzen, meisterin der GIfte, hat selbst für gnome eine quietschstimme)
Raylin (Nachtelfin Schattenprieserin, hat ein übergroßes Herz für KInder und ist Schneiderin. Sobald irgendetwas gegen Elune gesagt wird, rastet sie komplett aus)
Galdor (Mensch Händler, beherrscht das Feilsche wie kein andere, Sprich sämtliche Azerothische Sprachen, beitzt einen Eselkarren und ist niemals ohne seinen Hut anzutreffen)

Die anderen haben keine große Geschichte


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

Toll! Vor allem Galdor gefällt mir^^


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

Leicht abgewandelter NAme aus herr der ringe (Buch), eigentlich Elb aus Elronds Rat, aber si gefällts mir besser^^ Galdor hat übrigens, obwohl er erst 25 jahre alt ist, schon vollständig graue HAare, auch wenn er noch alle langen Zotteln offen am schädel hat.Seine Augen sind stahlgrau. Gewinnt man ixh für sich, muss man sich üm gold keine sorgen mehr machen. Er feilst ein 65g-Teil auf 15g runter. Er kann auch jeder mann jeden Schrott andrehen und anderen Artefakte oder anderes für sehr sehr wenig gold abuchsen, indem er ihnenn Angst macht. Er kann jede HAndschrift lesen, alles sehr schnell abschreiben, ist allerdings im Kampf eine niete und kann mit nicht einer waffe umgehen.

Wenn du ihn haben magst, kannst du ihn nehmen. Kein Problem für mich.


----------

